# How to use Adobe illustrator w/ cutstudio on a Mac?



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

I am having the hardest time trying to get this to work out with my mac, i even tried it with my PC and still couldn't import any type of AI. PSD. PDF. etc. it just unexpected file format.

Also, is there an updated driver for mac 10.5.8? or even a update for illustrator cs4?

Also if i would like to cut out off illustrator could i just finish my file then click print? And help would be great i can provide screen shots of the PC if needed?


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

bReed said:


> I am having the hardest time trying to get this to work out with my mac, i even tried it with my PC and still couldn't import any type of AI. PSD. PDF. etc. it just unexpected file format.
> 
> Also, is there an updated driver for mac 10.5.8? or even a update for illustrator cs4?
> 
> Also if i would like to cut out off illustrator could i just finish my file then click print? And help would be great i can provide screen shots of the PC if needed?


bReed,
I did a search for "CutStudio Illustrator" and found this. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t58145.html 

I'm also working on a CutStudio Illustrator plugin video here:
YouTube - rolanddgasupport's Channel 

-Dana


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you So much Dana! I am going to check those both out.


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

hi,

Can you explain what your problem is? I use illustrator CS5 on a mac and I have no problems. In fact I have used it with AI CS3,CS4 and now CS5. There is an update for the Cut studio plug in for AI CS5, but you can find it at Roland's website.

If you need any help, I can help you out It's not that complicated
Good luck and have a happy cutting.

Juan


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

I use OS 10.6 Snow Leopard & Illustrator CS3 on my Mac with the Roland Cut Studio Plugin.
All cutting is done from illustrator. Here is a Roland link for the
plugin. Hope this helps you?


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

When i try and open it with illustrator cs4 this is what i get:


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay i figured out i don't open the plugin i find it in the windows drop down menue which gives me this:









Once i push the big print button on the roland menu to the right in the above picture it gives me this screen:








When i push cut on that last menu it just moves my vinyl forward and does not cut, what i am doing wrong? I am so close!


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Are you selecting the artwork you want to cut? is it outlined? I mean if you are trying to cut those letter on the screenshot, they have to be outlined otherwise the cutter will not recognize them.


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

bReed,
Use your select tool to highlight the words. They should now appear in the cut studio box. In the cut studio drop down box select output selected lines and then click on redraw. finally click on the cutter to send.


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! i will be printing all night now


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

happy cutting.... Enjoy!!


----------



## squee56 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, I'm bumping this thread up.

Where in AI is the plug in 'button' I have CS4 and I can not find the tab (see first picture original poster posted while in AI)to cut on my Roland SV-8. I'm running Snow Leopard and the plug in is installed already, just can't find the darn button to cut.

I am completely new to Mac's and AI so I apologize for the silly question  
Thank you!


----------



## squee56 (Apr 30, 2010)

Found the plug in menu on AI. Though can't print a darn thing, nor can I select my SV-8. Someone at Roland NEEDS to either put a walk through up, or a Youtube video for Mac AI users. I am at a loss and have followed all of the above steps...


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

Well since i had the same problem let me try and break it down, 

Download the correct Plugin for mac's and illustrator from Roland

second cut and paste the plugin in your illustrator plugins folder

Place the Cut Studio into your applications folder

then open up illustrator like you would every other time you have before

go to the window drop down menu

seclect "Roland" or "CutStudio"

a tab should pull up and you need to highlight all points you want printed and they will show up in the little box below all of the options for cut studio, when ready click the big printer button to the left and a box will pop up and say:

Selected printer:
GX-24 or what every your using

then click cut!

Hope this helps it was super easy i just didn't understand all of the technical crap! I tried to break it down so i would understand it. Sitting here for a week starring at it drove me crazy! The guys at Roland were very helpful give them a call and they will get you all set up.

-Blake

Here is what i just printed


----------



## squee56 (Apr 30, 2010)

I AM SO CLOSE! Put Cutstudio (from my Cutstudio disc) in applications folder. That finally brought up the output box. Selected Sv-8 and hit cut, but it automatically just says 'Finished' after a split second. No movement of vinyl, just FINISHED. What step am I missing??

Yes, plotter is on. Yes it's plugged in to Mac. Yes I selected what I wanted to cut, hit 'output selected lines', and then the printer icon button.


I will say that my cutstudio software is old (Version 1.1) Could this be the problem?


----------



## bypixel (Aug 11, 2010)

jangele84 said:


> hi,
> 
> There is an update for the Cut studio plug in for AI CS5, but you can find it at Roland's website.
> 
> ...


Hello, I cannot find any AI CS5 plugin/updater on roland website. Can you help me? Thanks in advance!

Andy


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

sure, give me your email address and I will send it to you without a problem


----------



## bypixel (Aug 11, 2010)

jangele84 said:


> sure, give me your email address and I will send it to you without a problem


freeman(at)blably.com

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Or you can just get it from here:
http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx?pf=Cutters&pm=GX-24


----------



## fishyboy1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Having the same problem here. I see the one for Mac, but there isn't one for Windows.

Any suggestions


----------



## blackwood (Jun 16, 2008)

i have set up cutstuido on my CS5 illustrator and it appears on my illustrator documents as a plugin, however the cutstudioOutput will not appear when i send to cut, as it did when i ran it on CS on tiger. i feel like im missing a basic step. why wont cutstudio and output talk to each other? 
any help would be awesome i'm losing the plot trying to figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## blackwood (Jun 16, 2008)

everyone relax i sorted it out. turns out im a retard and you really do have to follow instruction to the letter. my cut studio folder was not placed in the applications folder. the whole folder is no good, has to be taken out of the ENG folder and copied into application folder.


----------



## ge0rgechen (Jul 17, 2011)

so im having the same problems too. 
got everything setup plugin placed in ai plugins. 
cutstudio placed in my applications. 
selected what i needed to cut saved it as .eps. 
sent to cutting it goes from sending data to finished within a second or two. 
my vinyl moves forward maybe about half an inch and stops and nothign else happens HELP!!!! =(

running snow leopard 10.6.8
running ai cs5 
and i just downloaded roland's software roland cut studio 1.41 for mac.


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Make sure you select all that you want to cut.


----------



## ge0rgechen (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah i did that


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

I use CS3 and create in AI only using cut studio as a plugin. Make sure cut studio is selected in AI windows drop down. Make sure your word has been expanded, select it and it should highlite in the cut studio window. In cut studio window drop down select output selected lines and then click on the cutter.


----------



## ge0rgechen (Jul 17, 2011)

macman said:


> I use CS3 and create in AI only using cut studio as a plugin. Make sure cut studio is selected in AI windows drop down. Make sure your word has been expanded, select it and it should highlite in the cut studio window. In cut studio window drop down select output selected lines and then click on the cutter.



yep i did all of that. lol this blows


----------



## ge0rgechen (Jul 17, 2011)

wow ... im an idiot my previous plotter cut from right to left and the roland cuts from left to right i set the origin to the far right so it wouldnt cut anything -_- thanks guys


----------

